

List of fictional computers - rpm4321
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_computers

======
restless
Propably the shortest story on the list /Dwan Ev ceremoniously soldered the
final connection with gold. The eyes of a dozen television cameras watched him
and the subether bore throughout the universe a dozen pictures of what he was
doing. He straightened and nodded to Dwar Reyn, then moved to a position
beside the switch that would complete the contact when he threw it. The switch
that would connect, all at once, all of the monster computing machines of all
the populated planets in the universe -- ninety-six billion planets -- into
the supercircuit that would connect them all into one supercalculator, one
cybernetics machine that would combine all the knowledge of all the galaxies.
Dwar Reyn spoke briefly to the watching and listening trillions. Then after a
moment's silence he said, "Now, Dwar Ev." Dwar Ev threw the switch. There was
a mighty hum, the surge of power from ninety-six billion planets. Lights
flashed and quieted along the miles-long panel. Dwar Ev stepped back and drew
a deep breath. "The honor of asking the first question is yours, Dwar Reyn."
"Thank you," said Dwar Reyn. "It shall be a question which no single
cybernetics machine has been able to answer." He turned to face the machine.
"Is there a God?" The mighty voice answered without hesitation, without the
clicking of a single relay. "Yes, now there is a God." Sudden fear flashed on
the face of Dwar Ev. He leaped to grab the switch. A bolt of lightning from
the cloudless sky struck him down and fused the switch shut./ (Fredric Brown,
"Answer")

------
rpm4321
These related lists have some of the omissions people are pointing out:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_robots_and_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_robots_and_androids)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence_in_fict...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence_in_fiction)

------
stuaxo
If someone got pics of all these it would be much better.

~~~
Zenst
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orac_(Blake's_7)](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orac_\(Blake's_7\))

Is one picture covered and my personal favorite in looks and abilities.

------
cafard
A few months after watching _Colossus: The Forbin Project_ , I enrolled in a
programming class, Fortran IV on the university's Burroughs mainframe. About
the fifth or sixth time I showed up with my punch cards to find a notice that
the computer was down for repair, I started to have doubts about the movie's
plausibility.

------
spain
*List of awesome hostnames

~~~
elementai
I've taken a lot of awesomeness from that list
[http://namingschemes.com/Psychotic_Computers](http://namingschemes.com/Psychotic_Computers)

------
abruzzi
I skimmed the lit section and interestingly, the Hitchhiker's Guide to the
Galaxy seem to be one of the first personal devices. Prior to that, most of
the references seem like "mainframes" with the most localized devices being
ship computers.

------
elementai
That's my favourite list
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_female_robot...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fictional_female_robots_and_cyborgs)
for naming things.

------
rwallace
Good list, there were a few I hadn't heard of. Most notable omission, and
among my favorite fictional computers: the Sophotechs from the Golden Age
trilogy by John C. Wright.

------
erikano
So which was the first one you came to think of when you read the title? Mine:

>Gibson, a type of supercomputer used to find oil and perform physics in
Hackers (1995)

~~~
angersock
Mycroft, from _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_.

Comedy answer: The Sentient Hyper-Optimized Data Access Network.

------
derekp7
Two of my favorite stories on this list is "When Harley was One version 2.0",
and "The Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect".

------
plg
they are missing W.O.P.R. from War Games (1983)

~~~
DanBC
That's listed in films under 1980s.

Master Control Program, the main villain of the film Tron (1982)

WOPR (acronym for War Operation Plan Response, pronounced "Whopper"); War
Operations Plan Response (addressed as "Joshua" by its creator), the NORAD
nuclear war simulation computer from the film WarGames (1983), portrayed as
being inside Cheyenne Mountain

Huxley 600 (named Aldous), Interpol's computer in Curse of the Pink Panther
used to select Jacques Clouseau's replacement, NYPD Det. Sgt. Clifton Sleigh
(1983)

~~~
plg
oops I was looking in the Literature section

------
quarterwave
The Borg from Star Trek TNG?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Eh, more of a hybrid cyborg type of critter. I _am_ surprised they didn't
include Data, though.

They seem to be missing a lot of various AIs from the show, but I'm not sure
it's worth listing them all.

~~~
ColinWright
So, you didn't actually read the page, then. Quoting:

    
    
        Only static computers are included. Robots and other
        fictional computers that are described as existing in
        a mobile or humanlike form are discussed in a separate
        list of fictional robots and androids.

